# Caramel vs. Carmel



## nakolo

I remember hearing on food network sometime ago that there was a difference between "carmel" (melted sugar) and "caramel" (melted sugar and butter). Can anyone confirm or deny this?

Nakolo


----------



## thebighat

I always thought "carmel" was a town in California of which Clint Eastwood was once mayor. Drives me nuts when people interchange these words. Don't do it in my bake shop.


----------



## lil chef

Personally I dont think there is anything different! They are both melted sugar products. I am a future chef & I watch the Food Network all the time! I have learned that Its just how people adapt language, just like people say pecan differently or tomato, even potato. Either way they are all delicious things, and its all just how you are brought up to say things.


----------



## w.debord

I've never heard of there being two types of caramel.

But if I want my caramelized sugar to become a caramel syrup I add heavy cream (or you could use h20). I don't know of anyone who uses butter alone to make a syrup out of their caramelized sugar.

Also isn't there a place at www.foodtv where you can ask them questions? Maybe they can confirm or deny your question.....?


----------



## suzanne

Absolutely! My sister lives there. 

"Carmel" is nothing but a mispronunciation, when it comes to food. Part of the problem is that people say "carmelization" instead "car*A*melization" -- I'm guilty of that, too. But cooked sugar is caramel is cooked sugar.


----------



## amw5g

American Heritage Dictionary details that it can be pronounced with either three or two syllables. Jacques just pronounced it with three, not 30 seconds ago on PBS. He seems to be using the terms interchangeably as well....

For what it's worth.
-Andrew


----------



## thebighat

Read my lips--there is no word "carmel", spelled with a small letter "c", used to describe a cooked sugar syrup. It does not exist in the English language. We also have the American Heritage dictionary and it does indeed allow the previously mentioned two-syllable pronunciation, but the word is always "caramel".


----------



## amw5g

I'm sorry, I thought the original post was discussing alternate _pronounciation_ of the same word rather than two separately spelled words. Kinda like "learned" and "learnED".

Didn't mean to perpetuate that "carmel" was its own word. I've never seen any such spelling, nor has my wife (post-graduate english work) nor my bros-in-law (professional restauranteurs). Freaky!

-Andrew


----------



## britcook

Bit late to this because I was visiting, among other places, Carmel. The incorrect spelling of this word drives me nuts (along with recipie - strange pie indeed!). Carmelization is the process of filling a small town with art and antique shops and nothing to do with cooking AT ALL. Pronounce it how you will but caramel always has two 'a's.


----------



## coqui

Hola!!!

Maybe you have doubts between:

Caramel; sugar & water 

Sauce Caramel: the caramel when at room temperature, cream is incorporated in the "melange" to form a caramel sauce


Caramelo
Salsa de caramelo


PS That stuff about Caramel in English doesn't sound to Kosher to me.

Well, OLe!!!


----------



## coqui

OOOOOHHHHHH!!!


----------



## wunderbred

I know this is a very old post and that you may have gotten your answer.

To the best of my knowledge carmel is a mis-pronunciation/spelling of caramel, melted sugar with butter is called butterscotch.

I may be wrong but that is what I have heard from a few different sources.


----------



## mauifoodie

Britcook!

You are hilarious!

Thank you for your response.

Cheers!


----------



## lynnie322

I understand the frustration with spelling the word - the English language is falling apart, i get laughed at when i use proper grammar. My Mom has a theory about it that i think applies here. People just don't read anymore. When they spell, they spell phonetically, it is seen all over the internet (My newest pet peeve? Adults writing "dat" in a serious conversation instead of "that". Yikes!). But the original post asked if there were two different products. Absolutely not. The spelling is, of course, caramel, and i think the pronunciation is probably more like carIB-ee-uhn/ car-a-BEE-un. Sort of hard to solve ;-) When in doubt, Dictionary dot com has a button you can push and a voice will read the word. It's pretty spiffy. 

A Google search can solve many of these questions. A woman today in another baking forum was _freaked out_ because a recipe called for "copha", and was taking a lot of the chef's time. I just Googled it & found the answer in two seconds. Not because i'm extra smart, i just know we can look these things up that way. I think a lot of us are just getting lazy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif Siigh.


----------



## lynnie322

*You of course mean* _restaurateurs ;-) That is one of the stranger words in the English language. I am so glad i didn't have to learn English as a second language and my hat is off to all who do! _


----------



## newgirl

amen... i joined just to second you correcting them on "resaurateurs"

"ain't nothin' " like hypocrisy


----------



## headchief

Carmel is way better than caramel IMO


----------



## boar_d_laze

Posted by *Headchief* 


> Carmel is way better than caramel IMO


To what end?

BDL


----------



## carmel

Hey everyone this is a very late reply. . . But i found this page and the argument over Caramel and Carmel quite funny. My name is Carmel and that is a normal name from where I live and yes caramel is only used to refer to the food part. Carmel is named after the Saint Carmel


----------



## foodpump

3 syllables, "care-ah-mel", hence the two "a"s in the spelling.  There was a discussion on this  in e-gullet not too long ago, in which I pointed out the same spelling, pronunciation and 3, not 2,  syllables.  Regretfully since I am (a) a Canuck, and (b) a dirty sordid, food business owner, I was told in not too pleasant terms that since  the pronunciation "car-muhl" existed in Wikipedia, I had no right to educate others on the proper pronunciation.


----------



## ishbel

In the UK we pronounce it Kah rah mell!


----------



## chefmasterjohn

LiL Chef said:


> Personally I dont think there is anything different! They are both melted sugar products. I am a future chef & I watch the Food Network all the time! I have learned that Its just how people adapt language, just like people say pecan differently or tomato, even potato. Either way they are all delicious things, and its all just how you are brought up to say things.


Yeah exactly I was going to ssay I really don't think there is a difference between the two.


----------



## drunkenmimes

Hi guys

I came to this thread because I was curious about the carmel/caramel thing too-another thing that confuses the issue is that you can caramelize onions and other foods too =P

btw I make caramel sauce by boiling an unopened can of sweetened condensed milk for three hours, keeping the water level about four inches above the can at all times by topping it off with more boiling water from a kettle-if you want to try this, be absolutely vigilant about it, the can will explode if not submerged. Cool completely before you remove the can from the water, and you will have a delicious sauce for desserts

*eta: remove the paper label first (easier cleanup) and don't use those pop-top cans


----------



## foodpump

Dolche leche (I think that's the right spelling)  Very popular in central and South America.

Caramelization is the partial burning of sugar.  Onions have some sugar in them, when you remove the water (cooking) this is easier to do.


----------



## boar_d_laze

> Dolche leche (I think that's the right spelling)


_Dulce de leche_.

BDL


----------



## ordo

boar_d_laze said:


> _Dulce de leche_.
> 
> BDL


Better done with whole milk:


----------



## drunkenmimes

^sounds good

The way I make it turns out much thicker and a shade lighter in color


----------



## boar_d_laze

ordo,

I don't understand why you're addressing your comment and video to me.

Worth adding that while I agree that starting with whole milk (as opposed to sweetened condensed) makes for better, smoother _dulce de leche_, it's a lot of stirring for not all that much superiority compared to using canned, sweetened, condensed milk.

BDL


----------



## ordo

Because you spelled perfectly: _dulce de leche_, and i admire your knowledge of the culinary world.


----------



## thatchairlady

Always thought carmel/caramel was a regional pronunciation thing??  Here in the Philly area... one "a".  On Jersey boardwalk, it's CARMEL corn, even if sign at Johnson's has 2 a's.  As for dulche de leche... I like results of a few hours simmering a can of sweetened condensed mik submerged in water.


----------



## boar_d_laze

ordo -- Thanks.  That was very nice of you.

BDL


----------



## frankie

My french friend tells me that caramel is the french word for toffee which is of course sugar and butter


----------



## french fries

frankie said:


> My french friend tells me that caramel is the french word for toffee which is of course sugar and butter


No. Caramel is the French word for caramel which is of course heated sugar.


----------



## sannystac07

I totally agree. I personally say carmel and I live in NC. Everyone I know says it that way. I guess it's just what you grow up hearing.


----------



## sweetlysarah

To me one is my mother in law and definetly not for eating and the other is heaven......


----------



## sweetlysarah

Scary double post...


----------



## frankie

well, we went to a French resturant with the menu in french and english and the word toffee in 'sticky toffee pudding' was translated as caramel.


----------



## french fries

frankie said:


> well, we went to a French resturant with the menu in french and english and the word toffee in 'sticky toffee pudding' was translated as caramel.


The French word "caramel" means cooked sugar. You can then add all sorts of things. So toffee is one very particular kind of caramel. But in its simplest form you can make caramel by simply heating sugar in a pan until it melts.


----------



## boar_d_laze

We went to a French restaurant that had _soup du jour_. It seems du jour means "chicken."

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze

Similarly frightening double post.

BDL


----------



## corvan

"Caramel," when pronounced with three syllables, indicates a liquid at room temperature. When pronounced with two syllables, "caramel" indicates a solid. They are spelled the same. 

e.g. "ice cream with a caramel ribbon" vs. "carmel (sp) apple"


----------



## foodpump

Uhhhh.. who invented that description?

If they are spelled the same, then they all have three syllables. Then again "ice cream with a _caramel_ ribbon" is not spelled the same as "_carmel _ apple". Even my (US english) spell checker highlighted "carmel" on this post.....


----------



## michaelga

corvan said:


> "Caramel," when pronounced with three syllables, indicates a liquid at room temperature. When pronounced with two syllables, "caramel" indicates a solid. They are spelled the same.
> 
> e.g. "ice cream with a caramel ribbon" vs. "carmel (sp) apple"


zoinks... what planet you from bro?


----------



## french fries

foodpump said:


> Uhhhh.. who invented that description?


Corvan.



foodpump said:


> Then again "ice cream with a _caramel_ ribbon" is not spelled the same as "_carmel _ apple". Even my (US english) spell checker highlighted "carmel" on this post.....


That's because "carmel" is the wrong spelling:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/carmel

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/caramel

Even Google shows this:





  








carmel.png




__
french fries


__
Feb 28, 2013


----------



## wordiekline

"Caramel" translates to Carmelo in Basque. "Caramel" translates to Carmel in Irish. "Caramel" translates to Karmel in Polish. There is no right answer. I guess your pronunciation of the word that describes this delicious substance depends on your heritage or the heritage of the people who owned your local bakery.


----------



## bakerzdosen

Pronunciation is regional. Nothing more, nothing less.

http://read.bi/139K1iw


----------



## cookin

The dictionary s give both ways of saying it in their phonetic breakdown. ...so maybe both are right.





  








Screenshot_2013-07-08-22-57-43.png




__
cookin


__
Jul 9, 2013


----------



## paigely

I have to agree with the regional response. I grew up in the northwest USA calling it carmel. I had thought caramel and carmel were virtually the same, except caramel was the gooier form whereas carmel was firm. I moved to the Midwest, and most people here say caramel. If I'd called it that back home, people would have thought I was putting on airs. 

Words change. I would like to suggest people get over it. If you want another good example, our European friends get really irritated by our pronunciation of the element Al, aluminum (a-loo-min-um) in the US, and aluminium (al-yoo-min-ee-um) in Europe. My metallurgy professor in college said that an early US aluminum manufacturers misspelled it, not knowing the proper spelling. It has been misspelled in the US ever since, and is now an accepted part of our vernacular. Do any of the American chefs/cooks want to get righteously uptight that we should be using aluminium foil in our kitchens rather than aluminum foil? 

Sorry if I'm being too blunt; I understand peeves. That said, languages change. The only language I know of that doesn't change is Latin. That is why it is referred to as a dead language.


----------



## berndy

Nice to have someone from Carmel in here. I remember Carmel very much: it was where I had first driver's test and then got my Driver's license here in the states At the time I was living in Jefferson Valley and was working in Mahopac, NY.

I never thought of connecting Carmel with Caramel.


----------



## ishbel

CARAMEL!

That.
'S the way to say it. All this 'carmel'? Naaaaaaaaah


----------



## chefsluggo

Reading all of these made me ask my CMPC from culinary school and he said there is a difference, carmel is burned sugar hard crack and caramel is burnt sugar with dairy and or butter.


----------



## foodnfoto

> Reading all of these made me ask my CMPC from culinary school and he said there is a difference, carmel is burned sugar hard crack and caramel is burnt sugar with dairy and or butter.


Then the guy is a nitwit and should not be anyone's culinary instructor.

Caramel-3 syllables-is a sugar concoction. Carmel (in NY-CAR mel, in CA-car MEL, don't know how they say it in Israel) is a place. That's it.

Genoise is still genoise whether it has cocoa in it or not.


----------



## chrisbelgium

ChefSluggo said:


> Reading all of these made me ask my CMPC from culinary school and he said there is a difference, carmel is burned sugar hard crack and caramel is burnt sugar with dairy and or butter.


It's hard to believe that a culinary instructor invents the existence of something called "carmel"! What other nonsense does this person share with his students?
There's soft caramel and hard caramel and there's indeed a caramel made with sugar and butter added, which is also known as "toffee".


----------



## Iceman

*WOW*. _LOL too._

It amazes me and really cracks me up that the idea of a simple vocabulary word, whether it is correct or incorrect, can cause such an excited conversation.


----------



## chefsluggo

Indeed iceman indeed... people get all riled up..


----------



## carterbeard

Whoever made this statement was incorrect and has given you bad information.

Caramel is a food product -- flavor, candy, icing, topping, etc., made from melted sugar which is browned to some level and often involves additions like cream, butter, vanilla, or sea salt.  It is pronounced just like it's spelled -- cair uh mul.

Carmel (KAR' mul) is a mountain in Israel.  Although this mispronunciation is part of the vernacular those who don't know any better, it does NOT refer to any food product.

Carmel (kar MEL') is a resort town on the coast of California.

Say it like you mean it -- and say it correctly!


----------



## foodpump

Tell that to the media....

Now, how about "Herbs"?

With or without the "H"?

As in "The Colonel's secret blend of 17 "erbs" and spices"...........


----------



## chrisbelgium

carterbeard said:


> It is pronounced just like it's spelled -- cair uh mul...
> 
> Say it like you mean it -- and say it correctly!


This is where all the confusion starts, the english pronounciation of a French word.

Maybe, just maybe, this whole discussion would not have taken place if it were spelled correctly; kahr-ah-mell (and emphasis on "mell")

God, I hope I didn't open another can of worms now...


----------



## wafflegod

I remember seeing about it on the History channel.

Yes there is a difference from what I've always been told. Caramel is the softer of the two like in a Snicker's or Milkyway. Carmels tend to be harder like in English toffee. Carmel is also a name of a city in a few states. Either way it's merely the same thing. Just one is softer and the other harder.


----------



## chefwatson3745

It is the same thing!

Thanks,

Chef Watson


----------



## petemccracken

Caramel: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/caramel

Carmel: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/carmel or http://carmel.askdefine.com/


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> This is where all the confusion starts, the english pronounciation of a French word.


You're right Chris. I also believe that if Caramel was an English word it would not be pronounced like us French pronounce it. Think of words like "chocolate" or "vegetables". When I say them, people laugh. Because I pronounce them the French way, a bit like they're written. But Americans skip the middle vowel, saying "chalk-late" or "vedj-tables". Seems logical that most Americans would pronounce "Caramel" just "Kar-mel".


----------



## surfbud

if your talking about the product, they're the same. as far as the pronunciation it is, and always is, (car)not (care). and is three syllables car-a-mel. did you people not pay attention in school. 

and then lazy people who couldn't handle all three syllables shortend  it to car-mel. and then foodies,(anyone who regularly watches the food channel) who felt it too short and mundane a word and gave it the old world "charm" and "elegant" pronunciation of care-a -mel. there nuff said.


----------



## surfbud

surfbud said:


> if your talking about the product, they're the same. as far as the pronunciation it is, and always is, (car)not (care). and is three syllables car-a-mel. did you people not pay attention in school.
> 
> and then lazy people who couldn't handle all three syllables shortend  it to car-mel. and then foodies,(anyone who regularly watches the food channel) who felt it too short and mundane a word and gave it the old world "charm" and "elegant" pronunciation of care-a -mel. there nuff said.


----------



## zshenry

Growing up, I never heard caramel pronounced as "care-ə-mel," only as "kar-məl." Then, in the mid 90s, there seemed to be an influx of the three-syllable pronunciation, gradually taking over, and by around 2010, I seemed to be the only one still saying "kar-məl." I live out west, so maybe it has something to do with a migration of east-coasters to the west? I still prefer "kar-mul," as it sounds "earthier," whereas "care-ə-mel" sounds pretentious to my ears. And in ochem in college, the process was always referred to as "kar-məl-i-za-shun," not "care-ə-mel-i-za-shən."


----------



## carmel dee

Hi everyone!
Carmel is a place in California. A persons name i grown up knowing. And a cooking process that iknew as others call burnt sugar or melted sugar. 
Caramel is not a place nor a person I ever met yet its burning or heating some type of milk. That's the difference between Carmel and Caramel. Ones about processing the sugar the other is about processing milks. 
Not just about how its pronounced.


----------



## foodpump

Carmel Dee said:


> . That's the difference between Carmel and Caramel. Ones about processing the sugar the other is about processing milks.
> Not just about how its pronounced.


You lost me there.

Care - A - Mel. Three syllables. Period. Refers the maillard reaction when cooking sugar, nothing to do with milk products. You can cook milk all you want to, but you won't get caramel, you'll only get it if you add additional sugar to the milk.


----------



## genemachine

foodpump said:


> You lost me there.
> 
> Care - A - Mel. Three syllables. Period. Refers the maillard reaction when cooking sugar, nothing to do with milk products. You can cook milk all you want to, but you won't get caramel, you'll only get it if you add additional sugar to the milk.


Not exactly. If you melt and brown sugar, you get no Maillard. Maillard is a reaction between sugars and amino acids. Pure sugar goes through a pyrolysis reaction with similar results, but still chemically different. If you want a Maillard-browned caramel, you indeed have to add milk to provide the protein part of the reaction.


----------



## texasgrillchef

I am a professional chef.

The difference between Carmel (pronounced car-Mel) and caramel (pronounced care-a-Mel) is that Carmel is white sugar melted and cooked sugar so that it "carmalizes"

Caramel is the same thing however its 25% butter and 75% white sugar. Melted until it carmalizes as well.. Idealy you used clarified butter which won't have any milk solids. This allows the caramel to have a smoother buttery texture. 

Carmel at room temp, will be a soft solid. Caramel at room temp will be like a very very thick syrup.

Butterscotch, is like caramel except that it uses BROWN sugar (white sugar and molasses). When mixed with water at a certain stage and cooked additionally will produce butterscotch hard Candy.

Sometimes Carmel does use a little butter to initiate melting. However caramel has a significant more butter in it.

There are a significant number of bakeries and restaurants that incorrectly say Carmel when they use caramel and vice versa.


----------



## grande

Since "caramalization" is the technical term for cooking sugars until they brown in any context (e.g., onions), how can anyone claim "carmel" is anything besides a misspelling? Pronounce it how you like, I refuse to believe the alternate spelling is legit. I've seen many caramel sauces that do not resemble your definitions; but if you accept mine, they're all correct because thay all involve cooked sugar. Natch?


----------



## french fries

Grande said:


> how can anyone claim "carmel" is anything besides a misspelling? Pronounce it how you like, I refuse to believe the alternate spelling is legit.


Culinary arts make people get creative sometimes. Even with words, apparently! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## texasgrillchef

Culinary spellings and pronunciations vary depending on language. Many things have different pronunciations and spelling based on the language your using. Ie are you speaking Spanish, French English italian. Latin based languages will use different variations of a word for the same thing. 

However, in culinary school we were taught Carmel is just carmalized white sugar, caramel is carmalized white sugar with butter, butterscotch is carmalized brown sugar with butter.

There is a distinct difference in texture and flavor between the three.

I'm regards to Carmel sauces and caramel sauces used in ice cream. Carmel sauce will be heated and when put on ice cream will get thick and gewy when it cools. Caramel sauces are usually not heated and won't thicken any further when put on ice cream.

There are 2 companies that make and sell both Carmel and Caramel sauces/toppings. From this maker there is a difference between flavor as well as consistency.


----------



## french fries

Texasgrillchef said:


> Culinary spellings and pronunciations vary depending on language.


...and languages are defined by standards, and there are dictionaries to define those standards. I've never seen the word "carmel" meaning anything related to food in an english or american dictionary?


----------



## grande

I stand by my point, but would love it if you could link to said companies so I can investigate. But definately refer to post #61.


----------



## cookist

Almost the same I think.


----------



## foodpump

Texasgrillchef said:


> However, in culinary school we were taught Carmel is just carmalized white sugar, caramel is carmalized white sugar with butter, butterscotch is carmalized brown sugar with butter.


I believe the word you used in your post, "carmalized", is spelled "caramelised". Multiple syllables, care - a- mel- ized.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I'll put it down as the same type of difference between American (color) and the rest of the world (colour)... Probably an attempt by some culture to expunge the linguistic roots of the word. I'm putting my money on them all referring to the same thing.


----------



## captaincooks

I really enjoying reading this conversation.  Speaks to the human condition.  We are all a product of our personal experiences, so how could that be wrong.  After all, we lived it!


----------



## french fries

SpoiledBroth said:


> I'll put it down as the same type of difference between American (color) and the rest of the world (colour)...


Color is defined as an American word in the American-english dictionary. Carmel is not.


----------



## texasgrillchef

foodpump said:


> I believe the word you used in your post, "carmalized", is spelled "caramelised". Multiple syllables, care - a- mel- ized.


LOL blame Siri! I just spoke the word, that's how SHE spelled it!!


----------



## spoiledbroth

French Fries said:


> Color is defined as an American word in the American-english dictionary. Carmel is not.


Derrrrp... You're right... Mt. Carmel??? Home of the original caramelized sugar??


----------



## foodpump

But caramel IS colour!

Take a look at the ingredient list on Coke (coca-cola) Caramel is listed as, I think, the last or second last ingredient.  It's burnt sugar, sugar cooked to black, and then water added. No dairy products added, I can guarantee that.  Add this to anything liquid and it will colour it darker.  Whisky (or is it whiskey?...) and rum distillers have been using this trick for centuries.


----------



## texasgrillchef

Whiskey's colour comes from the burnt oak barrels that it is aged in. 

SPICED dark rum does have caramelized sugar and other spices in it along with further colour coming from the oak barrels. Clear rum never is "Oaked" in the modem world. In the old world it was barrelled in non burnt oak barrels

I learned this when I toured the Jack Daniels plant in Lynchburg, and Bacardi Rums production facility in Puerto Rico.


----------



## foodpump

Ah.. that's the good stuff, J. Daniels and the like.  But it is true, many distillers add caramel to "darken" their booze, as does many soft drink companies.


----------



## texasgrillchef

Yes it is used in a lot of commercial production of many various food and drinks. Sometimes to even add flavor. Looking at soda cans etc... I have noticed that use Carmel, and some that say caramel. 

I am glad though that they use this form of colouring over artificial. Although some do use the artificial kind as well.

Suffice it to say that the debate over Carmel and caramel will go on for many years to come!

I beleive that one of the biggest reasons for the confusion of carmel and caramel come from the use of the stuff in different areas of the world and difference in language. Which has a direct impact on styles of food. 

Many things that are similar but make changes based on the region it has gone too. Clam chowder, (Boston or new england), bread pudding. 

Language wise you have color and colour!

Is there a difference between color and colour? No, which is correct both. Just depends on if your using British English or American/Canadian English.


----------



## Iceman

*LOL.*



> Is there a difference between _>_?


_YES_, most definitely _YES_. ... *As long as you've got issues*.


----------



## gema

Carmel |kärˈmel|a city in west central California, a resort on the Pacific Ocean, south ofMonterey; pop. 3,886 (est. 2008).Carmel, Mount |ˈkärməl|a group of mountains near the Mediterranean coast in northwestern Israelthat shelter the port of Haifa. In the Bible it is the site of the defeat of the priests of Baal by the prophet Elijah (I Kings 18).

caramel |ˈkarəməl, -ˌmel, ˈkärməl|nounsugar or syrup heated until it turns brown, used as a flavoring or coloring forfood or drink:_ an apple dipped in caramel_ | [ as modifier ] _: caramel ice cream_.• the light brown color of this substance:_ the liquid turns a pale caramel_ | [ asmodifier ] _: a caramel sweater_.• a soft candy made with sugar and butter that have been melted and further heated.ORIGIN early 18th cent.: from French, from Spanish_ caramelo _.

Just saying……….


----------



## foodpump

Yeah, but  is that widipedia's description?  For most people, they don't know any other type of a dictionary, and an encyclopedia is as obsolete (and unknown)  as a dial-up phone.


----------



## jessica schmidt

You know what, I've always said carmel instead of the more lugubrious (and to me, pretentious-sounding) caramel, but I'm willing to put up with others' correct pronunciation of the word. But carmels are delicious no matter what you call them.


----------



## kitkat24180

That is correct.


----------



## denise evans

"Carmel" is an alternate/regional pronunciation of Caramel - but it should ALWAYS be spelled caramel when speaking of the candy.  

In the recipes I'm familiar with, Butterscotch is usually brown sugar melted with butter, but left liquidy and soft as a sauce or cooked to the hard candy stage and "scotched" (scored) to make it easier to break.  

Caramel is white sugar and butter, slowly caramelized in an iron skillet then mixed with heavy cream and cooked to a soft candy stage to make it chewy and wonderful.


----------



## joyfulolivia

Isn't butter + sugar just butterscotch?

Caramel is toasted sugar?


----------



## bgrimsle

There was an earlier post with wrong information about aluminum vs. aluminium. Nobody in the US "spelled it wrong" or anything like that. The original name of this substance was aluminum, the way Americans spell and pronounce it to this day. Someone in England thought a few years after the substance was named that it should be changed, to match some other elements that end in "ium" instead of "um", to try to achieve some sort of consistency, ignoring "platinum" which also ends in "um". Reaction in the US was this made little sense, and we kept the original word.


----------



## Deble

I heard that Carmel is a brand name, and caramel is the food name (e.g. Jif is a brand name, peanut butter is the food name).


----------



## french fries

Deble said:


> I heard that Carmel is a brand name


Correct. Actually it's Camel. It's a brand of cigarettes.


----------



## foodpump

I used to have a t-shirt that said “9 out of 10 men who try Camels prefer women”...


----------



## french fries

foodpump said:


> I used to have a t-shirt that said "9 out of 10 men who try Camels prefer women"...


I want that shirt!!!! :rofl:


----------

